Ask HN: What is the best way to make money during Covid 19 shutdown? - throwawayt856
======
nicbou
Now (or in the next few months) might be a good moment to enter the stock
market, while all stocks are down.

I don't think it's easy (nor ethical) to monetise the crisis directly, but
some forms of income are resilient to it. Some products and services are
needed at all times, and you can earn a commission for promoting those.

For instance, people still go through my website to understand various aspects
of German bureaucracy. They open bank accounts, get health insurance, get
liability insurance and so on. They get help free help, and I get paid to
provide it. It's a nice business model.

Many freelancers have lost their income because of the pandemic. I plan to
write a comprehensive overview of their options. It might lead some of them to
get things they genuinely need: disability insurance, private pensions and so
on. This benefits both my readers and me.

Software development is also largely unaffected by this crisis (although the
companies that employ them are). I wanted to finish this contract in May and
ride into the sunset on my motorcycle, but with Europe shutting down, I'll
keep working for as long as I'm needed.

I also use the shutdown to save money. I have nowhere to spend it anyway. I
don't commute anymore, so I always eat at home. I use the 2 hours a day I just
saved to work on my motorcycle. It's much cheaper than paying someone else to
do it.

------
gosuri
Create a cure for it, and start producing and selling it.

